# Faded mask?



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

This is my friend's puppy. Does this look like a faded mask to you?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

indication that this pup as an adult will be fairly light coloured , pigment overall could be stronger -- however , this is not as important as having a good temperament and having a good bond with his owner . Priorities.


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Understood. I was the one that was curious. I saw pictures of faded masks online before and wondered if that's what one would look like as a puppy.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Possibly a reverse mask? That's what I've been told my Leo has. The black has gotten less as she's aged. She's just gone two. 

The girls, a mockingbird, and Connor 075 by RBElwell, on Flickr


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

@Leorose

She is beautiful!! Soo red too :wub:


----------

